# The Lion King (2019)



## WXYZ (Jul 11, 2019)

Been hearing about it in the news. Wanted to know what others think of the remake, especially with the fact that it's photorealistic.


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Disney's being a jerk by remaking classic films just so they can make more money. The animation has come a long way, but it takes the charm out of the old film.


----------



## ohmachidai (Jul 13, 2019)

Disney needs to stop


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't like the fact that all the characters look like regular-ass animals, with like, no emotion whatsoever. It's "live action" but it's all just CGI anyway . . . can't they at least _try _to make the characters look a bit more emotive?
Also, Be Prepared isn't in it. That was my favourite song sequence as a kid. (Though it was likely removed because of the Nazi symbolism)
I'd rather just watch something like Homeward Bound where they just film real animals with voices over them . . . lol


----------



## Than0s (Jul 13, 2019)

It wasn’t as good as avengers infinity war though


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 13, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> ...can't they at least _try _to make the characters look a bit more emotive?


That's the thing about cartoons: cartoons are by nature _caricatures_, simplified and exaggerated compared to what something might actually be in real-life.  Perhaps that's what makes them so effective, because you _know_ that it's not a strictly accurate depiction of anything, and your mind fills in the gaps for them.


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Jul 14, 2019)

shitty cash grab thats shit and idiots go and see it anyways and they make a bunch of money and then more shitty cash grabs continue to be made


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 15, 2019)

Like a train wreck I don't want to see it but I can't look away.  I'll watch it when it's on streaming.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 15, 2019)

Also, the development team already acknowledged that to achieve that photorealistic look, they couldn't exaggerate the faces too much, and mentioned that animals rely more on body language to emote with.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm sure the animation techniques they developed were innovative, but it looks pretty disappointing to me.
Disney released the soundtrack on youtube the other day and except for maybe the new Elton John song, Never Too Late, I don't think it's nearly as good as the original.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2019)

They removed Be Prepared too..

this is gonna be AWFUL


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 16, 2019)

DreamSoul9999 said:


> They removed Be Prepared too..
> 
> this is gonna be AWFUL


Oh i absolutley agree


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 16, 2019)

DreamSoul9999 said:


> They removed Be Prepared too..
> 
> this is gonna be AWFUL



They did...what?
Did they...really?
What?
I'm not just annoyed, this now will anger me.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 16, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> They did...what?
> Did they...really?
> What?
> I'm not just annoyed, this now will anger me.


I think is safe to say at this point that disney sucks, and should stop making live-action remakes in general


----------



## Simo (Jul 16, 2019)

One half expects David Attenborough's voice to emerge at any moment to narrate. Watching one of his nature documentaries would be preferable.


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 16, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> I think is safe to say at this point that disney sucks, and should stop making live-action remakes in general



The Lion King is and has been my favorite movie for years. The original from when I was 2 years old, of course. I grew up with it and later Lion King 2: Simba's Pride...and to think that my favorite track...(which Jeremy Irons kicked butt with in the original)...is being removed? I'm beyond dissapointed. I'm just learning of this because I don't really follow movies before they're out...I just wait and see them when they are.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like we won't be seeing any good Disney films for a while...


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

I mean, I kind of get that Disney is trying to reach the next generation with reboots of their classics...but why do they have to do it at the expense of MY childhood? xD


----------



## PercyD (Jul 17, 2019)

The photo realism isn't doing it for me. Which is weird because we had the Jungle Book and I feel like it turned out okay?

The problem with using body language is that animal's body language isn't the same as a human's. Most run of the mill people are too 'face blind' to dogs who don't want to be petted, let alone understanding CGI animal language. They could play it as a nature documentary but... hm.

I did like Aladdin's live action reboot, but thats because Will Smith has a fun time the entire time. I don't know what sort of appeal the new Lion King will have. And thats a shame because I played my Lion King VHS so much until it broke. |D


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't like the negative press us hyenas are getting again :c


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 17, 2019)

I remember when the original TLK came out and people were talking about the Nazi-like "Be Prepared" sequence.
It's like they didn't understand that the WHOLE POINT of the scene was that Scar was going to be a brutal, power-hungry leader.  
I want to see the remake, but will probably wait until it comes out on DVD or something.  Not interested in sitting in a movie theater with a bunch of screaming, talking kiddos.
"DAMMIT, CHILD, THIS IS MY MOVIE!  SHUT YOUR YAP!"

Disney, in general, has lost a lot of its imagination.  It's absorbing other franchises with a large fan base, like Star Wars and Marvel, instead of expanding on what it already has.  It relies on remakes and sequels instead of coming up with new stories to tell.


----------



## Alison Savros (Jul 17, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I remember when the original TLK came out and people were talking about the Nazi-like "Be Prepared" sequence.
> It's like they didn't understand that the WHOLE POINT of the scene was that Scar was going to be a brutal, power-hungry leader.
> I want to see the remake, but will probably wait until it comes out on DVD or something.  Not interested in sitting in a movie theater with a bunch of screaming, talking kiddos.
> "DAMMIT, CHILD, THIS IS MY MOVIE!  SHUT YOUR YAP!"
> ...


That's pretty ageist. Just because they're children doesn't mean they're going to talk through it. You were a child once so that's just hypocrisy. And I don't think the parents would take to kindly to you shouting at their kids.


----------



## Alison Savros (Jul 17, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I don't like the negative press us hyenas are getting again :c


Yeah, me either. Cumula said she hates it too because she's a hyena. She's striped, but part spotted.


----------



## Alison Savros (Jul 17, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I don't like the fact that all the characters look like regular-ass animals, with like, no emotion whatsoever. It's "live action" but it's all just CGI anyway . . . can't they at least _try _to make the characters look a bit more emotive?
> Also, Be Prepared isn't in it. That was my favourite song sequence as a kid. (Though it was likely removed because of the Nazi symbolism)
> I'd rather just watch something like Homeward Bound where they just film real animals with voices over them . . . lol


How can a regular animal have no emotion? I always saw they had lots of emotion. More emotion than humans seem to have nowadays. (Society tells them to act like machines.)


----------



## Alison Savros (Jul 17, 2019)

Than0s said:


> It wasn’t as good as avengers infinity war though


No, better. Much better than genocide.


----------



## toc (Jul 17, 2019)

First post; about time, too, considering I've had this account for over six years.

Anyhoo, I like the new version of _I Just Can't Wait to Be King_, but otherwise? This thing looks beautiful, but sounds dreadful. The fact that they didn't even bother to look at how these animals *actually* emote - and, if you've seen some pictures of these animals, you know they're surprisingly emotive at times! - well, it just... It smacks of laziness, I feel. They could have done something really special here. They could have kept _Be Prepared_ in it and turned the story into a modern parable about how love and acceptance will always triumph over hate and genocidal exclusion promoted by the Nazis, the KKK, and ICE. Instead, it's like what many others have called it: a soulless cash-grab.

Shame.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 17, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> How can a regular animal have no emotion? I always saw they had lots of emotion. More emotion than humans seem to have nowadays. (Society tells them to act like machines.)


I wasn’t saying animals don’t have/show emotions . . . They do. But the CGI in the movie is bad, and aren’t real animals. They don’t really capture the spirit of real animals in the CGI.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 18, 2019)

It doesn't bother me that they aren't showing a lot of facial expression.  They're not "cartoons."  They're CGI.

Then again, I couldn't even stand to watch Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron without getting annoyed by his eyebrows and constant whinnying.


----------



## Kinare (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm gonna be going to see it, but I'm not super hyped for it. For me it's mostly an excuse to get out and go see something I know my mom will actually go to. (My anxiety says I can't go see stuff alone, and, well, I don't argue with it.) Didn't know "Be Prepared" was removed, so that kinda stinks. It wasn't my favorite part, but it was definitely a good part. Makes me wonder what else has been removed and changed to suit this "shield the kids from all questionable things" mentality. I saw a clip of it on Colbert and wasn't too impressed. The movements and such didn't bother me, I kinda liked that, but I wasn't keen on the scene itself how it was played out.

Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised, but as I was pretty disappointed with some of what they did to Beauty and the Beast I will probably be disappointed with a few things here too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2019)

I saw this movie being discussed on the film review. Pumbaa looks genuinely terrifying and Timon looks like Aleksandr Meerkat.








...Holy shit there's a scientific paper about Aleksandr Meerkat's success as a marketing strategy, which has 27 citations (a lot for most papers).

www.researchgate.net: (PDF) How to create an influential anthropomorphic mascot: Literary musings on marketing, make-believe, and meerkats

they even mention furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

Disney paying homage to the original lion king. :]


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Disney paying homage to the original lion king. :]



The onlookers reactions are pretty accurate too. For whatever reason people liked the live action remake.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> The onlookers reactions are pretty accurate too. For whatever reason people liked the live action remake.



I've not actually seen any positive commentary. x3


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I've not actually seen any positive commentary. x3


People were cheering in the theater I saw it in! Apparently the movie is financially successful too. I do know the critics hate it though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155132515780374529


KimberVaile said:


> People were cheering in the theater I saw it in! Apparently the movie is financially successful too. I do know the critics hate it though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

For Heavens sake Disney just make another cartoon like you used to


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

Make a cartoon where Nick Wilde and Robin Hood get married, Disney. *Make it. *>:C 

Me want.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 27, 2019)

Disney fucking sucks now. Indie animators are the things I watch now.


----------



## Than0s (Jul 27, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> No, better. Much better than genocide.


HA didn’t scar in a way also commit genocide on the pride lands? You know, chasing out the prey causing some species of predators to die? Why you saying that infinity war is bad when something very similar happens in TLK?


----------



## Faexie (Jul 28, 2019)

If they at least gave facial expressions to the characters it would have been better. That sort of thing worked with Alsan from Narnia and even with the animals in The Jungle Book remake, but the director wanted them to be like real lions and lions don't do that.

Though lions don't talk or sing either sooooo...


----------

